# atv snow blower



## BTM Lawn (Dec 27, 2008)

Has anyone ever put one on the front of an atv?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I have seen them on atvs. they look like they work good.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

BTM Lawn;708774 said:


> Has anyone ever put one on the front of an atv?


Here ya go!!!!

http://www.jimsrepairjimstractors.com/atv-snowblower.htm


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a 48" Kimpex on my Rincon. It works great. It's for sale, but Maine is a little far for you!!


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

I saw one on a truck yesterday!! Wish I had my camera.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

clint nice sig lol


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Yep Kimpex Blower,










Does a great job on the big snow fall's.

sublime out.


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

any other options? those are a little pricey


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Schwinn68;711207 said:


> any other options? those are a little pricey


http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/100_0006-3.jpg


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

now that's a sweet set up. That would be a big inch driveway cleaning machine!


----------



## lawnprolawns (Oct 31, 2008)

How fast can you go with that set up?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

well down the road with the blower up in in the air I can get up to about 20MPH the it starts to want to wander side to side. or the blower want to steer the ATV.

though you probaly ment with the Blower blowing snow. around 4MPH or so.

here a drive I due,
before,









and then 7 Minutes later,










this was on a 7" snow fall.


----------



## woody64 (Jan 24, 2009)

hey guys have an old snowblower and was looking to fix it up,does anyone have a schematic of their snowblower attachment for their quad.Would appreciate a copy or send me some pics of the way it hooks up to the bike and the dolly wheel assembly and stuff like that.thanks


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Check out the Kimpex site. The older mounts are just a plow mount and then you have a couple chains to hook to the frame. The new mount goes straight back and hooks to a trailer ball on the back of the atv.


----------



## wolfmeister (Jan 20, 2009)

*Power V-plow or snowblower?*

I've been doing a lot of surfing on this site and on the net looking for a new system for my 2004 Polaris 500 HO for snow removal. I primarily do driveways and sidewalks in my neighborhood. I've got a straight Polaris plow (I think) it was installed when I got the Quad. It does a pretty good job but I have to get off every time I want ro change the plow angle. This gets old in a hurry after 4 or 5 hours of plowing. I checked on power v-plows but they seem to be pretty scarce for one that will fit my Quad. I really run into problems when we get a lot of snow , which we have in central Mich. this year, and I run out of places to put the snow and after it freezes I can't budge it with out banging the pile and hope to break it up. Now for my needs would a power v-plow be best or should I check out snowblowers? I've seen the Kimpex, the SnowHogg and one other one which runs about 5 grand. Has anyone ever seen a snowblower made by GIO or know anyone who has seen or used one? They seem to be made along the lines of the Kimpex and I was curious if they would be dependable and satisify my needs. Thanks for any and all input.
Wolfmeister


----------



## shtuk (Sep 7, 2008)

I havent used the Gio product, but as I am searching for for a blower setup as well there seems to be a lot of hate for the Gio products. I have resigned to the idea that it would be cheaper to get an old blower from a lawn tractor and a good used 18+hp engine and mate them up to make your own blower. With the searching that I've done I figure it could be done for $1600ish plus welding if you dont have a welder. Even if you bought yourself a good welder it would be cheaper than buying a new atv blower, and you get a welder out of the deal!


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Wolf, even with a V you would still run out of room to put snow. I have a 48" Kimpex. It works great. It does take a little longer to clean the driveway compared to plowing, but you never run out of room to put the snow! I have to go out Sunday or Monday to cut back the snowbanks at my brothers place. I'll try to get some pics then. Kind of glad I haven't sold it yet!!


----------



## kagey (Jan 24, 2009)

There's another thread with someone who has one for sale, well sorta - was a hit a run... it was there honest....lol ha ha
seriously though - those blowers aren't cheap but look pretty cool and seem like they work well.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

06Sierra;737709 said:


> Wolf, even with a V you would still run out of room to put snow. I have a 48" Kimpex. It works great. It does take a little longer to clean the driveway compared to plowing, but you never run out of room to put the snow! I have to go out Sunday or Monday to cut back the snowbanks at my brothers place. I'll try to get some pics then. Kind of glad I haven't sold it yet!!


This is what we use when we cannot pile it in places.

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/100_0006-3.jpg


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

I can't look at photobucket at work. I'll have to check it out later.


----------



## sno-sno-sno (Feb 18, 2009)

*Kimpex*



06Sierra;709594 said:


> I have a 48" Kimpex on my Rincon. It works great. It's for sale, but Maine is a little far for you!!


Where in Maine are you and how much are you looking to get for it?


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

What is your email? I can shoot you some pics of it with details.


----------



## sno-sno-sno (Feb 18, 2009)

06Sierra;755338 said:


> What is your email? I can shoot you some pics of it with details.


[email protected]
Thanks


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Email sent.


----------

